# 10 Days out from UKBFF Scottish Mens Physique.



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Well after what seems like an eternity restricting calories I'm nearly there.

I've been coached during my prep by Ian Sturrock, I'm one of the very first members of Planet Bodybuild Paisley as I'm good friends with one of the owners for years, I'm proud to be part of Team Planet Bodybuild & I hope to do the gym and the sport of bodybuilding proud on the day.

During my cut I have kept protein high to 1.5g per pound bodyweight, fats moderate and I have cycled carbs to various lows and high days to achieve my condition.

The lowest I dropped full diet was probably around 150g as I believe bodybuilders need carbs to cut and my experience with keto is that it has never allowed me to keep muscle fullness which as a physique competitor I'm particularly concerned with as I don't have muscle mass in spades that I'm willing to loss for condition.

Training has been a mixture of intensity where possible and higher volume to assist in burning calories & getting the details out. Volume as normal increased from what I like offseason my usual 4 days became more like 6 with plenty double days and of course cardio.

After cutting previously naturally I knew that I would be unable to achieve the kind of look that I would be happy to step onstage with so I decided to break my duck a bit and go to the dark side.

I used HGH initially but have now dropped it, I was using between 3-6 IU at different points

All in I would say I used GH for about 90 days.

I used clen to enhance fat loss with the 2 days on and 2 days off approach & I've had 1 or 2 weeks now where I've used T3 aswell.

Steroids wise it is faily mild and I've relied on 100mg per day of anavar for about 5 weeks now. I was reluctant to use any test like a typical newbie but after 1 week or 10 days I learned that lesson when I realised I had no aggression in the gym I sourced myself some test prop to keep basic function going and I have taken that at 500mg a week for 4 weeks.

I plan to extend my cycle of anavar and test prop past the show and complete a full 8 week course to see if I can make any lean gains during that time, initially I had planned not to use steroids but now I've broke my duck I feel I may aswell get the benefits out of a proper cycle rather than a short 6 week blast.

I'll be coming off with some hcg and nolvadex.

This is where I'm at just now 10 days out & dropped carbs to 60g to tighten that last bit and get ready for loading.

I will be using vit c and taraxatone to help take water off.

Any comments and feedback appreciated and thanks to UKM's own @Sambuca for some help during prep.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking awesome mate very impressive


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks a lot bud I'm dropping carbs down a little more the now to hopefully just tighten my lower back out more and by time I drop some water should be where I need to be for mens physique.

Am not as dry and hard as the bodybuilding boys but I believe this level is frowned upon anyway in physique so I think I've pretty much got to where I need to be.

Appreciate the compliment cheers, your back is massive lol.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck mate!

That's a new show in paisley right?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Best of luck mate!
> 
> That's a new show in paisley right?


No bud Davey Macgrath of Planet Bodybuild has ran Scottish UKBFF for around 15 years I think, he's brought Dorian Yates and Flex Lewis north of the border in previous years.

Obviously mens physique is a fairly new category though it started last year and in Scottish only had 4 guys this year I believe it's the highest entry class along with bikini so I'm looking forward to seeing if I can hold my own in the class & do the boys in the gym proud and make a name for us as the best gym in Scotland.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking great mate, fair play!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking amazing mate hats off to you!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done, very impressive

btw I have the same looking "horizontal" abs lol :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking good! How many years have you been training for?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> Well done, very impressive
> 
> btw I have the same looking "horizontal" abs lol :laugh:


genetically is that a good thing? are we blessed or ****ed? lol

am happy my abs pop pretty well even at higher bodyfats ive seen some boys cant get them out until totally shredded so I guess we should be grateful?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Looking good! How many years have you been training for?


Thanks mate, your back looks pretty good yourself.

I've been serious on bodybuilding for around 3 years now mate, always natural aswell until I had to prep for this show if I'm being honest as most are around these parts.

Having cut before naturally I knew the look of a fitness model physique was not achievable on my genetics without some assistance here and there.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking good Del :thumbup1:


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol cheers mate, good username


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

what was your drug use if you dont mind saying mate?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> what was your drug use if you dont mind saying mate?


not at all mate i'll revise my original post so everyone can see.


----------



## paulptturner (May 1, 2014)

Good luck mate! I'm also prepping but have 5 weeks to go. Currently about 7% but looking for 5% on the day.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> what was your drug use if you dont mind saying mate?


updated bud probably no suprises in there and it's fairly mild as I was planning on keeping my natty status as much as possible but it's gone forever now lol.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

paulptturner said:


> Good luck mate! I'm also prepping but have 5 weeks to go. Currently about 7% but looking for 5% on the day.
> View attachment 150046
> View attachment 150047
> View attachment 150045


nice bud you have some good muscle fullness & thickness I hope to achieve that now ive basically broke my natty duck.


----------



## paulptturner (May 1, 2014)

Thanks bud. I've been training for over 20 years solid and this will be my 1st comp so what I've got has been a long time in the making lol


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

paulptturner said:


> Thanks bud. I've been training for over 20 years solid and this will be my 1st comp so what I've got has been a long time in the making lol


I've got a while to catch up with the muscle maturity of 20 years mate, good on you.

Heard there will be an over 35's category for physique coming?

That should be really interesting, mens physique has taken off in a big way, guys like Ryan Terry, Rob Riches are in scary shape. Reckon you could be on track to hit that level of condition mate with 5 weeks to go am thinking you can.


----------



## paulptturner (May 1, 2014)

Thanks I certainly hope so and doing everything I can to get there. I'm 37 so an over 35 category would be ideal for an old fart like me 

What diet protocols are you using? Macro's? Etc??


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm 34 in may mate but obviously only been training properly for 3 years by the time am 37 if am in your nick i'll be happy 

I based protein at 1.5g per pound mate so right now I'm 190lbs, carbs I cycled 3-5 days low then reefed as and when I felt like it. Fats I just kept pretty moderate taken only from the meats and oils, fish oil caps obviously and at start of prep I had some almonds or the odd bit of pb here and there. So break down would be something like.

Protein: 285

Carb: Low day (Varied from 200 at start down to 50 nearer the end) High days would be around 300-350

Fats: 60g

Protein sources:

Mainly chicken, egg whites, whey I did switch to tilapia for about 3-4 weeks but wasn't too into the taste of that prefer my chicken

Carb sources:

Sweet p, oats, rice cakes,

Fats:

From olive oil, the meat and odd bit of nuts and nut butter early on.

That was it basically bud, yourself?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

One thing ive found as a saviour during the diet for snacks and to take cravings away was my home made protein muffins.

Just basically load up a muffin baking tray with a mixture of egg whites and protein power.

Mix it up in a bowl to achieve a nice think consistency and spoon into the tray to suit, these do taste pretty good on a diet if you get a nice protein powder and get the consistency right etc so it rises well and theres nothing in them but protein more or less and will take your sweet tooth craving away it does mine anyway.

I think for about 10-12 egg whites and 4 scoops of whey I get 10-15 muffins so by that I would say macros are equivalent to a protein shake.

Handy thing to have on you for cravings over a 2-3 day period those will help you a lot.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck mate, got any plans for after this show?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Good luck mate, got any plans for after this show?


I go to vegas 5 weeks after it, so basically hold condition and diet pretty steady obviously can increase carbs slightly.

I guess on the day I will be finding out if I place at the british or not & that would be the next move for me if I do.

My missus has hated the time during prep as ive went firmly into alpha mode and says id get dumped if I do british but am sure on the day if I place she will understand just what that means and its not some micky mouse federation I could make some money off PT work etc off the back of some credibility so it's certainly worthwhile.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck mate, can clearly see you have put a lot of work in


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

RS86 said:


> Good luck mate, can clearly see you have put a lot of work in


thanks bud its came together now just cruise in last 10 days and suffer some low carb the food is coming lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

paulptturner said:


> Good luck mate! I'm also prepping but have 5 weeks to go. Currently about 7% but looking for 5% on the day.
> View attachment 150046
> View attachment 150047
> View attachment 150045


i want to look like you. how do you do it?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Delboy GLA said:


> No bud Davey Macgrath of Planet Bodybuild has ran Scottish UKBFF for around 15 years I think, he's brought Dorian Yates and Flex Lewis north of the border in previous years.
> 
> Obviously mens physique is a fairly new category though it started last year and in Scottish only had 4 guys this year I believe it's the highest entry class along with bikini so I'm looking forward to seeing if I can hold my own in the class & do the boys in the gym proud and make a name for us as the best gym in Scotland.


Ahh, I thought there was a brand new event starting in paisley. My bad


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

U look awesome mate (both of u too) good luck with prep.

U say u started 3 years ago, what kind of shape were I in?

If u have time mate what was a general days eating like meal wise and cardio?

Really motivating


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Bout 3 years ago I was probably skinny fat lol. I used to do martial arts hit the gym once in a while but no real idea of what I was doing just what I had read routines in magazines and stuff never devoted time to it.

Then I started researching a bit and got really into it, sorted my diet out and gained nice amount of muscle naturally through understanding of diet and training.

Got the abs out properly for the first time since I was a teenager but not totally skinny ripped that time and then decided after another year I was gonna do this show as a way to take my training to the next level which it has so I would put that out there for anyone. Push yourself you'll never know what you can do.

What kind of diet do you want advice on my prep diet or a general muscle building one?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Delboy GLA said:


> Bout 3 years ago I was probably skinny fat lol. I used to do martial arts hit the gym once in a while but no real idea of what I was doing just what I had read routines in magazines and stuff never devoted time to it.
> 
> Then I started researching a bit and got really into it, sorted my diet out and gained nice amount of muscle naturally through understanding of diet and training.
> 
> ...


Your prep more mate, just wondered how meals were structured and if carbs were times etc


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well done mate! Awesome progress!


----------



## paulptturner (May 1, 2014)

I'm doing a show in June and then 15 weeks later looking at a UKBFF qualifier. Hopefully I'll get a pass to the British two weeks later but I imagine the standard is going to be very high......Hopefully I'll see you on stage buddy


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

paulptturner said:


> I'm doing a show in June and then 15 weeks later looking at a UKBFF qualifier. Hopefully I'll get a pass to the British two weeks later but I imagine the standard is going to be very high......Hopefully I'll see you on stage buddy


Hope so mate, good luck to both of us you'll smash the qualifiers bud.


----------



## paulptturner (May 1, 2014)

Then I'll see you there! How's your last few days prep going?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Your prep more mate, just wondered how meals were structured and if carbs were times etc


Prep basically:

1.5g protein per pound bodyweight so for me 190lbs worked out around 285g that stayed constant throughout the prep, fat stayed constant at a moderate 60g though maybe slightly reduced this towards last few weeks as ive dropped all nuts and nut butters etc. Carbs as ever were obviously dropped and cycled as needed. I kept them at breakfast and around workout only on my low days and put in a reefed with all clean carbs maybe once or twice a week if I felt I needed it.

Protein sources:

Chicken, egg whites, whey

Carb sources:

Oats, Sweet potato, rice cakes, brown rice

Fats:

From meats and the oils used for cooking, some nuts and nut butters early on in the prep but these will have to go the leaner you get.

So typical day would be:

Meal 1 whey protein and/or egg whites and porridge oats

Meal 2 chicken and/or egg whites & some greens salad or asparagus normally for me

Meal 3 as meal 2

Meal 4 as meal 2

Pre-workout drink or BCAA prefer the branch chains the lower you get in bodyfat I'd rather protect muscle than be stim'd out from the pre workout supps

Meal 5 Post workout 50g whey & rice cakes worked for me as they had a feeling of something rewarding and to take any sweet tooth cravings away

Meal 6 Chicken and/or egg whites with some sweet potato

Meal 7 Pre bed would be maybe a BCAA shake and a handful of almonds early on towards the end it's been these protein muffins ive been making using just egg whites and some whey protein in the oven for 10 mins again to help with sweet cravings they helped me a lot throughout and ive included them as snacks when needed for all they would work out 5g of protein from the egg white and again a few gram from the protein powder virtually little carb or fat content having something to snack on while your food is restricted that doesn't add carbs or fats in any huge degree is very useful.

The prep for them is basically pour some egg white into a big bowl, mix in some protein powder until its nice thick kinda lumpy consistency and then put on a muffin type baking tray in the over for 10-15mins and they'll come out perfect to eat.

That's probably around 150g carb example day which I am not on now into the last few weeks I don't have the sweet potato or the morning porridge its just 2 rice cakes am and 2 post workout cos I find that very easy to control the carb content and seems like im eating more if I get my carbs twice a day with porridge at 50g carb per day it would be gone in 1 small serving.

Refeed days at the start of the diet I did cheat on few of the meals with various nice foods but not all out, maybe having a fried breakfast and then cleaning it all up again or some pizza at night on a sunday etc for the last 6 weeks I haven't cheated on the diet and ive kept it all clean on reefed days the worst thing ive ate to reefed would be bodybuilding warehouse flapjack bars.

On your reefed days take the carbs back up to a comfortable level again at the start of the diet you can probably put it at your maintenance calories or even slightly above but as you go your going to have to drop the carbs on the reefed days too.

Just choose from the carb sources to include in your existing meal plan ie add brown rice or sweet p to a chicken meal or throw some oats in with your protein shake or like me snack on some rice cakes and a protein bar.


----------



## paulptturner (May 1, 2014)

How did you get on mate?


----------

